# new to trains



## mburns5us (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm new to trains so I'm just getting started. i bought a life-like loco passenger car and cabos alot of track,techii 2500 loco-motion controller with two turn outs for 20.00.got my bench work dont and now working on layout. As soon as i figure out how to post pics i will. my layout is 43x54 all i got room for right now.It is ho scale so not to bad i dont think.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Post the pics, mburns5us...we'd love to see them. And by the way, welcome to the forum!


----------



## mburns5us (Dec 21, 2009)

went to hobby store in littlerock today got a atlas trainman gp-38-2 locomotive and athearn rtr 50' gondola for for 48.00 all on sale. wow what a diffrence in the life like and the atlas like night and day diffrence.


----------



## mburns5us (Dec 21, 2009)

here are some pics.[URL="







[/URL][/URL][/URL]


----------



## mburns5us (Dec 21, 2009)

http://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn265/mburns5us/SANY0045.jpg


----------



## mburns5us (Dec 21, 2009)

[URL="http://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn265/mburns5us/SANY0051.jpg"]http://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn265/mburns5us/SANY0046.jpg[/URL]


----------



## mburns5us (Dec 21, 2009)

which is better when posting pics a link or the pic it self trying to figure out the posting pics think i got it just not sure which most people like


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Hows this? We like any train pictures.
In photobucket I save pictures in a medium scale to fit the screen. 
Normally you do not need the detail of a large scale.
I copied and pasted the direct link.


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

mburns5us said:


> went to hobby store in littlerock today got a atlas trainman gp-38-2 locomotive and athearn rtr 50' gondola for for 48.00 all on sale. wow what a diffrence in the life like and the atlas like night and day diffrence.


Sure is a big difference; you'll really enjoy the Trainman GP. Can't go wrong with any Atlas, Kato, Stewart locos. Athearn rollingstock is nice also by the way.
Have fun it's built rite in


----------



## mburns5us (Dec 21, 2009)

I bought both of them because they were red tagged at hobbie store then they had extra 20% off 2 days before christmas.i got them both for 49.00 plus tax so couldn't go wrong.I found cabooos to match the loco on christmas eve at a diffrent hobbie store.


----------



## mburns5us (Dec 21, 2009)

going to pick up some cork road bed tomorrow i saw some that was kinda foam which is better im thinking cork would be .


----------

